# [KDE] Installation de KDE 4 : paquets bloqués !! (Résolu)

## Saimoun

Bonjour,

Ca fait un moment que je me farci de long en large les forums, et ça fait aussi un petit moment que j'essaye de me dépatouiller tout seul pour mon problème avec ce que je trouve sur les forums, mais bon là, je retombe toujours sur le même problème : dès que je remet "+kde +qt4" dans mon USE, dès que je fais un emerge -uDN world tous les paquets qt se bloquent.

Voici mon use :

```
USE="-gnome -gtk kde qt4 qt3support midi bash-completion bzip2 cdr dri dvd dvdr firefox ffmpeg gif jpeg png gzip hal iconv java6 nsplugin X alsa mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg pdf scanner spell truetype unicode usb vim-syntax win32codecs wifi vorbis xvid"
```

mon package.use :

```
dev-python/PyQt4 sql webkit

kde-base/kdelibs opengl

x11-libs/qt-sql mysql

```

et l'erreur renvoyée lors du emerge -uDN world est :

```
gentux saimoun # emerge -uDNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="-debug -doc -threads" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="ncurses -caps -gtk -qt3" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-1.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.16 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.16 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.609 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug

 -doc -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1  USE="-debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2  USE="accessibility cups glib qt3suppor

t -dbus -debug -gtk -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -d

oc -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyl

e qt3support -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9  USE="qt4*" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.3 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2 [1.35.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 [1.35.0-r2] USE="eselect%* python%* -te

st%" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enchant-1.4.2  USE="hunspell -aspell -zemberek" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -to

ols" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11  USE="bzip2 nls -caps -doc -ldap -openct 

-pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4  USE="qt4 vim-syntax -emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) 

-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus qt4 -debug -exif -fam -

hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1  USE="clucene dbus java raptor -debug -do

c -redland" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520  USE="xcb xine -debug -gstrea

mer" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3  USE="kde -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1  USE="berkdb community perl ssl -big-tabl

es -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profili

ng (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3  USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug

 (-firebird) -odbc -pch -postgres" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1  USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug

 (-firebird) -odbc -pch -postgres" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch

 -phonon" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch

 -phonon" 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2 [3.5.10-r6] USE="acl alsa bzip2 handbo

ok mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) 

-bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -openexr -test -zerocon

f" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdepr

efix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1  USE="kde*" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r999

9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is 

blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.

5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11

-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x1

1-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r

1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999" is 

blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" i

s blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r999

9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r999

9" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4

.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon

-4.4_pre20090520', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-

core-4.5.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0

.6.9', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'k

de-base/kde-env-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 10 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1', 'me

rge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4

.4_pre20090520', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'mer

ge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotifica

tionitem-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.

1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4

.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '

/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '

/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '

/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3

.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3

.1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-dat

a-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4

.3.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-g

ui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoff

ice-3.1.1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-

base/ktimezoned-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-

base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'mer

ge')

    (and 14 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdel

ibs-4.3.1-r2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/

kdelibs-4.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/

kdebase-data-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/

ktimezoned-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

J'imagine que vous allez me dire que l'erreur vient du fait que j'ai un USE global trop long... Mais bon si faut que je mette tous les params USE sur chaque paquet, y'en a pour des plombes, non ?

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Normalement, il y a des blocages lors du passage qt monolithique vers meta : si "qt" est installé, déinstalles-le.  :Wink: 

Pas de soucis pour les USEFLAGS, tu peux en avoir plein. Par ex, moi : 

```
CPU="sse sse2 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext"

SYSTEME="glibc-omitfp nptl nptlonly hal dbus dri"

KDE="kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix -handbook"

GUI="-gtk -gnome xcb -sdl xinerama -qt3"

RESEAU="-ldap samba -berkdb -kerberos avahi -bluetooth"

AUDIO="-arts alsa -esd -oss musicbrainz flac aac cddb cdio musepack"

VIDEO="a52 x264 xvid v4l v4l2"

MULTIMEDIA="-gstreamer dvb theora kipi gphoto2 ipod exif ffmpeg live $AUDIO $VIDEO"

DIVERS="-java bash-completion -eds gcj"

USE="$CPU $SYSTEME $KDE $GUI $RESEAU $MULTIMEDIA $DIVERS"

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

merci de réspecter les conventions pour le titre

----------

## Saimoun

kernelsensei ==> Ok.

Tom_ ==> Je l'ai fait, ça m'a fait découvrir que j'avais oublié des "débris" de KDE 3.5, j'avais encore les paquets kdelibs et kde-i18n en 3.5.

Mais bon ça n'a rien changé...

Par contre, j'ai découvert un truc intéressant en regardant mieux le log d'erreur (j'ai réagencé les lignes pour mettre en exergue le problème) :

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -d

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1  USE="-debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyl 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2  USE="accessibility cups glib qt3support -dbus -debug -gtk -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff -xinerama"

```

Portage cherche à installé les version 4.5.1 et 4.5.3 pour chaque paquet qt-* ! Ca explique pourquoi ça bloque !

En faisant quelques tests, ça m'a donné que : la version 4.5.3 des paquets est donné par le paquet "qt4", et la version 4.5.1 par le USE flag "kde".

[ 10 minutes plus tard... ]

En fait, j'ai recherché, et à force de bidouiller (enfin je sentais que j'étais proche du but), bah j'ai fini par découvrir que la version 4.5.1 n'était pas provoquée par kde mais par openoffice !!

J'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi... M'enfin toujours est-il qu'en le virant j'ai pu lancer la compilation de kde, ça ne bloque plus  :Very Happy: 

Merci quand même !

----------

## Saimoun

Nan, en fait, je retire ce que j'ai dis, le problème n'est pas encore complètement résolu.

Je peux bien faire un "emerge -uDN world" sans que portage me trouve des paquets bloqués, par contre, j'ai exactement la même erreur que ci-dessus (version 4.5.3 et 4.5.1 des paquets qt-*)  lorsque je veux installer kde avec "emerge kdebase-startkde".

Et je sèche, même si je continue à chercher de mon côté.

----------

## Tom_

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tom_ ==> Je l'ai fait, ça m'a fait découvrir que j'avais oublié des "débris" de KDE 3.5, j'avais encore les paquets kdelibs et kde-i18n en 3.5.
> 
> 

 

Tu as supprimé quelle version de qt ? Il faut supprimer qt-4.* pour faire placer à qt-core, qt-gui etc ..., désolé si je n'étais pas clair. Normalement, ca débloque la situation.Last edited by Tom_ on Mon Nov 02, 2009 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bio

De mémoire j'ai eu la même chose (il me semble). Et je m'en suis sorti en ajoutant le use flag KDE pour qt3support.

```
echo "x11-libs/qt-qt3support kde" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Saimoun

Non, ce n'est pas ça, car j'ai le USE flag kde dans mon make.conf (donc pour qtsupport aussi, non ?), cf mon premier post.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Avec eix, que donne :

```

# eix-update ; eix -cI qt-*

```

D'après ce que je peux lire dans ton premier post, tu as des versions -r9999 installées, qui bloquent le reste.

----------

## Saimoun

ça donne ça :

```
root@gentux ~ # eix-update;

[...]

root@gentux ~ # eix -cI qt-*

[I] x11-libs/qt-core (4.5.3-r2(4)@01/11/2009): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[I] x11-libs/qt-gui (4.5.3-r2(4)@01/11/2009): The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-qt3support (4.5.3(4)@02/11/2009): The Qt3 support module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-script (4.5.3-r1(4)@01/11/2009): The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-sql (4.5.3(4)@02/11/2009): The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-svg (4.5.3-r1(4)@01/11/2009): The SVG module for the Qt toolkit

Found 6 matches.

```

ça veut dire quoi ?

----------

## Saimoun

A mon avis c'était un bug de portage, parce-que sans rien toucher de ma part, j'ai fait un emerge --sync et maintenant ça marche  :Very Happy: 

Génial !!

Merci quand meme a tous ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## Saimoun

Ca y est, la compilation est finie.

Y'a pas à dire, quand même, on a beau critiquer KDE 4 : purée c'que c'est beau !!!

Ca fait péter le steak  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, j'ai beau avoir installé le paquet kde-i18n et avoir (dans mon make.conf) la variable LINGUAS="fr", bah j'ai toujours KDE 4 en anglais, c'était pas le cas avec KDE 3.5... Normal ?

----------

## guilc

kde-l10n pour kde4. ça a été renommé

----------

## Saimoun

Nickel, c'était bien ça ^^ 

Ca m'étonne quand même que le paquet ne soit pas masqué, étant donné que KDE 3.5 l'est... M'enfin bon.

----------

